

Read Goldman Sachs’ Secret Facebook Pitch Memo - jsm386
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2011/01/05/read-how-goldman-sachs-pitches-facebook-to-clients/

======
davidu
It's not clear how enforceable these provisions are. As a private company, is
Facebook subject to insider trading laws?

Obviously GS could stop doing business with said person, but what other
recourse would they really have?

~~~
davidu
I was wrong. This would be considered insider trading.

